# 4 Dead at Pensacola, FL Naval Air Station; Saudi Arabian suspect dead



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

More info to come but I just got news of a Saudi Arabian "student" killing multiple people at Naval Air Station in Pensacola. Anybody have a link please post.
Thx


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/naval-ai...tive-shooter-reported-shelter-in-place-issued


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> More info to come but I just got news of a Saudi Arabian "student" killing multiple people at Naval Air Station in Pensacola. Anybody have a link please post.
> Thx


Religion of peace.......thanks Sotero et. al..........


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

How did a foreign national obtain a handgun?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> How did a foreign national obtain a handgun?


...in a gun-free zone.

These damn criminals better start obeying the law...or else.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> ...in a gun-free zone.
> 
> These damn criminals better start obeying the law...or else.


Shred him up with pig shit, then use a C130 manure spreader to drop him back home.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> How did a foreign national obtain a handgun?


I would like to know this as well. Someone else is involved.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> I would like to know this as well. Someone else is involved.


DNC, CIA, FBI, ....... It's a great big swamp

But hey, that's a gun free zone???

On second thought, why wern't 20 marines making the muslim terrorist swiss chese? On a navy base........

Lax security????


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

“Just spitballing here, but maybe it’s time to take a closer look at Saudi nationals hanging out in Florida for ‘flight school.’ Kinda maybe figured we would’ve done that 18 years ago, but apparently not,” Sean Davis of the Federalist tweets.

via instapundit.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Marica said:


> "Just spitballing here, but maybe it's time to take a closer look at Saudi nationals hanging out in Florida for 'flight school.' Kinda maybe figured we would've done that 18 years ago, but apparently not," Sean Davis of the Federalist tweets.
> 
> via instapundit.


 Time to take a loser look at every muslim . Yea I said it I have an experienced point of view.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

100% agree, our armed forces should not be "training" any muslimes on our soil with our money. These bastards hate us, why in the hell are we training them?

I blame the evil Saudi AND whatever pencil pushing bureaucrat at the Pentagon that allowed this. Blood is on the pentagon's hands.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SA has never been our friend. They simply have oil and are, at the moment, the enemy of our enemy. I thought they rescinded the order that you can't be armed while on base?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I believe the training comes as a part of a package deal for purchasing the aircraft.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I am getting more and more pissed as I read about this murdering muslime. Yeah, I'm pissed at the murderer and glad that he is dead. And I am pissed at the idiots who thought this was a good idea. When will the people in the federal goverment come to thier senses and realize this is insane! These muslimes hate us and all we stand for. None should ever be allowed on a US army base unless its in a body bag. Same goes for entering the US.

President Trump;

Please do something about this ridiculous insane practice and stop it ASAP

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...-debt-to-victims-of-pensacola-naval-shooting/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> SA has never been our friend. They simply have oil and are, at the moment, the enemy of our enemy. I thought they rescinded the order that you can't be armed while on base?


USA is now a net exporter of oil/petroleum.

Tell SA to drink sand and FO!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Also, about 3:30 PM this afternoon, Patrick Air Force Base in Florida was shut down due to bomb threats.

And tomorrow is Pearl Harbor Day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> USA is now a net exporter of oil/petroleum.
> 
> Tell SA to drink sand and FO!!!


Not if Democrats get elected in 2020 and end fracking.
Then, we are screwed.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> USA is now a net exporter of oil/petroleum.
> 
> Tell SA to drink sand and FO!!!


I would love to tell the whole of the Middle East to FO. But, don't kid yourself, net export or not, there is still a lot of corporate dollars tied up in SA and they are still the enemy of our more pressing and dangerous enemy.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I would love to tell the whole of the Middle East to FO. But, don't kid yourself, net export or not, there is still a lot of corporate dollars tied up in SA and they are still the enemy of our more pressing and dangerous enemy.


Yes it's the enemy within. IkE told us about that, when he left office. Nothing was more true.

Coorporate dollars will get you killed. Clintoon dollars too....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

US Navy bases got rid of Marine Guards years ago. We now have MA's( Master at Arms Navy Police), and Civilian DOD Police on base.
Now, the Sheriffs boys were let in and they took perp down. Not sure why MA's didnt go in, as they are Police, with K9s, guns and all. Maybe Protocol says they do other things to protect assets and people?
But, someone has to explain how he got a gun/rifle? Someone gave it to him, and he went on base with it (as a diplomat and all vehicles dont get scanned or inspected).
We have been training foreigners for decades to fly stuff we sell them..
I will wait for facts,


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I demand Common Sense Muslim Control!!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> I demand Common Sense Muslim Control!!!


:vs_lol:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Inor said:


> I demand Common Sense Muslim Control!!!


Don't get me started, . . . already been banned elsewhere for being "*******-ophobic".

Grrrrrr

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Heard 3 of the shooters buddies stood by and recorded the attack on cell phones. 6 have been arrested so far. Will it ever be called a terrorist attack??

How did he get or have a pistol and ammo on base? Why didn't our guys have guns??


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Don't get me started, . . . already been banned elsewhere for being "*******-ophobic".
> 
> Grrrrrr
> 
> ...


 Few want to face truth.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> 100% agree, our armed forces should not be "training" any muslimes on our soil with our money. These bastards hate us, why in the hell are we training them?
> 
> I blame the evil Saudi AND whatever pencil pushing bureaucrat at the Pentagon that allowed this. Blood is on the pentagon's hands.


 Not just Saudi , it is everyone in middeast and every muzzie no madder where they are


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Developing: Three Saudi Nationals Were Filming Saudi Shooter's Terror Attack Today in Florida - 6 Saudi Nationals Arrested


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/12/developing-three-saudi-nationals-were-filming-saudi-shooters-terror-attack-today-in-florida-6-saudi-nationals-arrested/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

1) why aren't armed Marines stationed at entrance?

2) Chain of command break down, on #1 above. They are responsible.

3) Why Let any ******** into US military bases without being screened/patted down. This goes back to #2.

4) They shitcanned Navy Sec of State, seems like a lot of others should get the same. No pensions.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Of course, the Pensacola Naval Air Station is a Gun Free Zone.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Of course, the Pensacola Naval Air Station is a Gun Free Zone.


Slippy, WTF???!!!!!

Naval base a *gun free zone?*

They should have 2 quad BMG 50s at the gate. And a dozen marines, armed to the teeth. 24/7.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Slippy, WTF???!!!!!
> 
> Naval base a *gun free zone?*
> 
> They should have 2 quad BMG 50s at the gate. And a dozen marines, armed to the teeth. 24/7.


Yes Sir, crazy as it sounds it is a gun free zone as is all (or most) bases and military areas from what I have read
It is so FUBAR. I'm curious when military bases etc became gun free zones? 
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...-installations-make-u-s-troops-sitting-ducks/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yes Sir, crazy as it sounds it is a gun free zone as is all (or most) bases and military areas from what I have read
> It is so FUBAR. I'm curious when military bases etc became gun free zones?
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...-installations-make-u-s-troops-sitting-ducks/


I can't for the life of me understand why military personnel can't be armed on military bases. That's as backwards as anything I can think of. What genius brought this about? Oblunder?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> How did a foreign national obtain a handgun?





> Report: Pensacola Naval Station Attacker Obtained Gun 'Legally'


https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...-naval-station-attacker-obtained-gun-legally/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Yes Sir, crazy as it sounds it is a gun free zone as is all (or most) bases and military areas from what I have read
> It is so FUBAR. I'm curious when military bases etc became gun free zones?
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...-installations-make-u-s-troops-sitting-ducks/


Military bases in the US have always been gun free zones. At least they were when I was in.
The military issue weapons stay locked up in the Arms Room of each Company in the Army. They are only issued out for actual training.
If you were detailed to guard duty, you were issued your rifle for that day, or night, only, with no ammo or magazines. Just a bayonet.
Any personal weapons stay locked up in the Arms Room as well.

The only stateside soldiers with weapons were the Military Police.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Of course, the Pensacola Naval Air Station is a Gun Free Zone.


All military bases are gun free zones, . . . have been for umpteen years (since 1963 I know about), . . .

Guard duty personnel may or may not have ammo, . . . depending on the who, when, and where, . . .

Navy, . . . aboard ship, . . . sounding and security patrol had .45 and 2 mags, . . . none in the chamber. JOOD also had .45, . . . 2 mags, . . . MT chamber.

We did keep our weapons in 'Nam, . . . Navy, . . . up until a little before I left, . . . then they all went to the arms room except for duty, . . . you pulled yours, . . . stood your duty, . . . turned it in the next day.

BEQ watch in downtown Saigon was with an M14 and one mag of ammo, . . .

The military is probably on the right side of that when you consider how many of those 19 yr olds try but just cannot hold their liquor, . . . don't want live handguns or live automatic rifles in the hands of a PO'ed PFC with an attitude.

My problem is how did this dipstick legally purchase a Glock??? News column said he bought it at a gun store, . . . legally. NOW THERE is something that should be changed, . . . no non-citizens should be able to own a firearm, . . . period. Second amendment is for citizens of the US, . . . not for the world.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Remember when muzzies killed Americans because of a video ? Well this time it was because of a nick name. Well they bring it up to see if it will fly. The video thing worked.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/pensacola-naval-instructor-porn-stash

"Pensacola Naval shooter was 'infuriated' after instructor nicknamed him 'Porn Stash': report"


----------

